# Are Winstrol Tablet Form Any Good ?



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi i was wondering if winstrol tablet form any good a freind of mine has offerd me some he said there called winstroll + i havent heard of them so was wondering if anyone had any dealings with them .... :confused1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

What lab are they made by mate??


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

well i will find out tonight at the gym i would rather get some advice from guys of hear like yourself iam after getting the best tablet form steroids that will give me the best results iam 6ft tall weight 13.9 bodyfat well not sure but a bit of woble on the belly ive been bulking up for the last 6 months just would like someone to tell me the best product and where to get it i dont wont to buy from a mate in the gym if that makes sence cheers for the reply...


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

someone else told me that anavar tabs are good should i be taking anything else with these and what is proviron ??


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

what do you want to do mate, for bulking id say dbol... anavar u dont et much gains of, just strength i found. winstrol is more for lean mass as apposed to bulking, plus at 6ft 13.9... im sure you can keep gaining on a proper diet.


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

well i can gain on a proper diet but i would like to see some mucle shape in my body iam strong just not showing mucle shape never taken steroids now feel i would like to to get some mucle sitting on the surface


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

post up diet and training routine

a simple cycle of dbol 40-60mg ed for 7 weeks would be suffienct with proper pct and a good diet but if your diet is not pretty much spot on and traning/rest isint ethier you wont gain mate


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

ok have just put up my diet in my other thread just wonderd if you can have a look and tell me what you think cheers buddy....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jabba, look at the diet I posted for you on your other thread


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks willsey thanks for the diet sheet will take a look now hey we train at the same gym buddy just looked at your face book link


----------



## jonboi (Feb 16, 2011)

whats the best to strip fat been using clen but anythink better i can use


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

jonboi said:


> whats the best to strip fat been using clen but anythink better i can use


A better sense of knowledge/diet/cardio and training regime, forget the clen.


----------

